# Upgrade soon to Infinito CV



## shownotfound (May 1, 2013)

Hey folks,

So, finances are finally in place, and I've been riding for a few years once again, so it's time to upgrade the bike! I know that I'd like to make the transition to something carbon for a little less buzz. Pushing distance a little more and trying to do my first charity ride this year (BikeMS) and something a little more comfy will be nice. (same geo as what I have, I believe, just carbon vs alu)

Currently I have a 2014 Impulso (Ultegra) and while it's been fantastic and NOT getting rid of it, just going to have a 2nd bike. (N+1 anyone? it's finally happening). It'll be handy to leave the first bike at a friend's house for rides with him!

I've done several testrides of various frames from various manufacturers (tried Spec, Cannondale and Trek as well) , and I think the Infinito CV (Chorus) is going to be the way to go for me. I'd like a mostly-Italian steed.

Is there anything about the stock config that I'm going to be annoyed with? With the spec I'd think even the wheelset is somewhat decent. I've not tested the EXACT config (Chorus build) but have puttered about on the frame and a different buildup.

thanks in advance,
-Andy


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Andy,
The bike is full Chorus which is nice, no skimping on the crank or brakes that lower end builds sometimes do. The only issue is the wheels which are basic but fine Fulcrums. If you want fancy, light or aero you would swap those out. You can go lighter, wider, carbon, deeper, etc. and add to the performance of the bike. Wheels are one place you really can buy some speed but it is not cheap. Throw on some Mavics and you will get lighter for $1.1 to $1.7. Throw on some Zipps and you are aero and out $2. Depends what your needs are for how much you ride, etc. I have been on Campy wheels the last 20 years and the bearings are amazing and servicable, etc. even before ceramic came into play. The Chorus is equal to Ultegra, just different feel.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I enjoy my 2014 (2015?) Campy Chorus CV enough to make me little more than a sightseer at the local bicycle shops. The only component I eventually switched out was the cool-looking but not quite comfortable enough stock saddle. Like a lot of folks, I simply replaced the saddle with an old one stored in the garage, in this case a Fizik Vitesse. Agreed, the Campy Zonda alu wheels aren't as lightweight as my wife's Reynolds Thirty-two carbon wheels but they sure spin nice. And yes, when I was shopping for the bicycle I also test-rode a CV with Ultegra Electric. I loved the Ultegra Electric truly, but it made the bicycle a half-pound heavier and five hundred bucks more expensive. My weight-weeniness and miserliness carried the day.


----------



## shownotfound (May 1, 2013)

Thank you both for your comments and suggestions! And I couldn't not immediately tell, but it seems that the CV and my Impulso are VERY similar geometry. To the point I'm not sure if there will be an adjustment I'll have to make after a proper fit.


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

I would get a matte finish if at all possible. I have had two issues with my Infinito that Bianchi says were related to paint. One delamination issue due to sweat intrusion and a crack in the frame that they said was cosmetic due to the paint. When it hasn't been in Hayward for warranty claims, it has been a nice ride. In two and a half years it has spent almost a year down due to issues.


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

Also, just thought of this:
Things I changed (besides wheels):
- Bar tape (easy DIY project that adds grip and comfort)
- Tires (Conti GP 4000's made for a better, faster ride for me)
- saddle (my ass likes the Selle Italia super flow for long distances)

Finally, I had to change my stem from a 120mm to a 110mm for fit. I still have the original celeste accent 120mm stem as new if you or anybody else wants it. You need only pay for shipping.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Vic, thanks for reminding me of my more minor changes. I swapped out the original black bar tape for infinitely more pretty & padded Bianchi Celeste tape. The original tires, rock hard Hutchinson Fusions, are now on my grocery store bicycle, replaced by the marvelous-riding Specialized Griptons. Then again, the Griptons don't quite live up to their name. I've nicknamed them the Sliptons.


----------



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

I bought a 2015 Intenso and gradually upgraded every part on the bike going with Campy Chorus and then this time last year, I upgraded the frame to a 2016 Infinito CV (matte Celeste) and could not be happier. You can search my threads on this forum.
My only complaints are:
1) the stock compression cap for the stem/headset is poor and I recently upgraded that
2) the matte paint is gorgeous, but definitely harder to keep clean. It does retain oil stains etc more than a gloss finish and you'll need something orange solvent to get them off.
good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## shownotfound (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the great responses. I think I am going to go with gloss just for ease-of-keeping-clean. But I'll see how they both look in the 'showroom'.

Sounds like I'm in good company. I think I'll be pulling the trigger next week. My bike shop is currently a skeleton crew as 90% of them are on the AIDS LifeCycle Ride. So as soon as they're back, I'll be getting things lined up.


----------



## shownotfound (May 1, 2013)

DIV said:


> 1) the stock compression cap for the stem/headset is poor and I recently upgraded that


I'm curious DIV, what is the symptom that let you know it was a cruddy compression cap? I guess I haven't thought about that as a failure point.


----------



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

shownotfound said:


> I'm curious DIV, what is the symptom that let you know it was a cruddy compression cap? I guess I haven't thought about that as a failure point.


No, I never said failure point, just a weakness in an otherwise wonderful bike.
While dealing with my complaints of a loose headset, my last 2 bike shops made mention of a "less-than-ideal" compression cap being that there is so little surface area of the 4 expansion plates that compress against the inside of the steering tube and yes, when the second mechanic (now my current one) showed me the difference between this one:
View attachment 319350


and a standard one:
View attachment 319351

I took him up on his suggestion to replace it. He said it's either a bad design or there are missing parts.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

You can find more info on this sort of minimalist FSA compression plug by going to the international Bianchi website, Bianchi.com. There is a safety warning there, but not on the BianchiUSA.com site.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Mapei said:


> I've nicknamed them the Sliptons.


Ha!

My dream wheels on an Infinito would be DT Swiss RR21 Dicut. I't put on a saddle that fit my bum (Spesh Power S-Works or Pro) and Celeste tape. And of course I'd get at frame that was as Celeste as possible. It's a Bianchi. By the way, I'd get a Specialissima, because I don't like the GF geometry if the Infinito. Too slow steering for me. PP.


----------



## shownotfound (May 1, 2013)

kbwh said:


> Ha!
> 
> My dream wheels on an Infinito would be DT Swiss RR21 Dicut. I't put on a saddle that fit my bum (Spesh Power S-Works or Pro) and Celeste tape. And of course I'd get at frame that was as Celeste as possible. It's a Bianchi. By the way, I'd get a Specialissima, because I don't like the GF geometry if the Infinito. Too slow steering for me. PP.


Heh, as far at the "Celeste" thing goes, I'm coming from an Impulso in ALL Celeste (seat, bartape), so I'm sure I'll be replacing things now and again to make this one the same. Although I have to say the Celeste on the CV looks a lot brighter, which I love! I'll probably stick with the default rolling stock for a little while, and see what I'd like to change about it. Might end up picking up a powertap wheel, so I can keep the asthetics of the bike somewhat the same.


----------



## shownotfound (May 1, 2013)

Well did it, I pulled the trigger on the bike. Should arrive sometime this week to the local shop and be built up. I can't wait. I happen to have taken off the first week of July off of work, so the timing should work great to get some real great first miles in.

A friend joked 'they look exactly the same!' but they're just NOT. Everyone HERE knows that.


----------



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

Congrats!...photos when it arrives please!
and yes, I went through the same thing after I swapped frames from Intenso to Infinito...my wife said "it looks exactly the same"...tsk...tsk...tsk...


----------



## shownotfound (May 1, 2013)

View attachment 319620

Cruddy picture, but I'll get some glamour shots as soon as I am able. . Love the way it looks, and all the internal cable routing (thanks bike shop (La Dolce Velo, in San Jose, CA) for doing a hell of a job!)

Thrilled with the way chorus looks, and had to get the Keo 2 Max Carbons to match. Only things besides that are an anodized black awesome bell (Spurcycle), and a out-front Garmin Mount for my lowly 500. It still works, sooner or later I might upgrade, but...ehhhh. 

Going to put on a good 25+ miles tomorrow, really break it in. Fit on Wednesday, so trying not to get overexcited till then.


----------



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

Looks great!...enjoy it in good health!...I'm waiting for my hip flexor tendinitis to improve before I can get back on mine...


----------

